# Game 26: Washington Wizards @ Phoenix Suns (12/22)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (18-6) vs Washington Wizards (13-12)*

*When: Friday, December 22th
Time: 8:30 Arizona
Tv: ESPN, FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. Transition defense. 
The Wizards are one of the best teams in
the league at cherry picking. Get back to prevent easy points.

2. Make it tough for Gilbert 
Arenas was quoted during the Summer as saying he wants to
try and score a hundred points against Mike D'Antoni.
Make him shoot tough shots.

3. Fastbreak 
Get out and go! The Wizards are a horrible defensive team.
Push the ball and make this team play D. This game could be
won by easy points. 


*Previous Game Recap*


> PHOENIX (AP) -- Make it 15 in a row and counting for the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire dominated Toronto with 28 points and 10 rebounds in 28 minutes, and the Suns set a franchise record with their 15th consecutive victory Tuesday night in a 115-98 victory over the Raptors.
> 
> ...



*Matchup of the Night*
















*Steve Nash vs Gilbert Arenas*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*
*Backcourt*








*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell*

*Front Court*















*(SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Washington Wizards Projected Lineup: *
*Backcourt*








*(PG) Gilbert Arenas (SG) DeShawn Stevenson*

*Front Court*















*(SF) Caron Butler (PF) Atawn Jamison (C) Brendan Haywood*

*NOTES:*
_The Wizards won last night against the Kings.
Suns have won 15 straight.
Suns hope to fly out of Denver tomorrow._​
The Wizards can score. I hope the Suns lock down 
some of their players.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I sense a blowout for the Suns, and I'm never wrong..so if any of you guys are betting men make sure you place a bet on the Suns.

Book it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Umm... Suns are still stuck in Denver as of now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Still in denver? **** this game better be on ESPN I didnt make plan to go out with my girlfriend so I could watch this game...lol When we finding out if the game is going to be played?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Still in denver? **** this game better be on ESPN I didnt make plan to go out with my girlfriend so I could watch this game...lol When we finding out if the game is going to be played?



They were suppose to get a flight at noon MT time, and they SHOULD be back well before the game. And it is on ESPN. 


Next Thurs, Suns play Mavs on TNT. And you should make your g/f watch this stuff with you haha


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Suns win by 20+. Arenas gets 40+. Amare posterizes the Wiz bigs at least 3 times. On second thought, the Wiz will probably go small and try to beat the suns at their own game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> They were suppose to get a flight at noon MT time, and they SHOULD be back well before the game. And it is on ESPN.
> 
> 
> Next Thurs, Suns play Mavs on TNT. And you should make your g/f watch this stuff with you haha


Heck yeah you should! I do! What you gotta do to get your girlfriend to watch sports and not complain is to do two things.

First you invite her over an hour before the game. Then, you grab her, sex her up real good.

Second- after sexing up real good, you say, so what do you want to do tonight? She'll respond like any girl with, "I don't know" Then you respond with something really girly like, "Well I just want to spend all night with you in front of the tv" And she'll go, "awwww" and give you the puppy dog eyes. Then you get to watch the game and she is happy to watch it with you. 

Trust me. It truly works! I have done this with at least three girlfriends for a long period of time and they never got wise to the plan! LOL silly broads!


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Heck yeah you should! I do! What you gotta do to get your girlfriend to watch sports and not complain is to do two things.
> 
> First you invite her over an hour before the game. Then, you grab her, sex her up real good.
> 
> ...


Genuise!

On another note... 
suns are well rested, this game shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

This will be a *good *game. I have a feeling Gilbert's gonna drop at least 30-35, but i see yet another W for the Phoenix Suns.

Gut feeling- barbosa will have a great game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha you guys are pretty funny, and good looking out for those next games joe thanks.. Too late i just saw her and now im home tonight to watch my suns, she better not call me during the game or I'm just gonna ignore the calls haha, but next time i will be sure to bring her over and make her watch it with me (and sex her up after that =P)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was half serious, half kidding. 

For me, it depends on the girl. Last g/f, she didn't really like sports, and she said she would watch with me when I would go home early or not see her if a game was on (lol). But I liked having that time to myself. It was also weird situation too that didn't make it any better. Made me wanna get away more haha.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I just need my time alone because if the suns are losing i might get pissed and say something stupid ;]


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn we gettin killed in the first quarter, Arenas is on fire now nobody really is standing out for the Suns right now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Gilbert is lighting us the **** up, 38 points after three and we are down by 7. Marion is playing with a bounce in his step and had a sick alleyoop from Nash.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

"I had no idea Steve Nash had hang-time like Michael Jordan."
-Bill Walton

I'm sorry but I had to put this one down somewhere so I didn't forget it. Some day I'm going to put together a book of Waltonisms.

As for the actual game, the Suns definitely look flat tonight by their standards. And they're still gonna score 120.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know how you can be so inconsistent with calls.
I really didn't know it was possible. But tonight they really showed 
that it is feasible. 

I don't understand how you can hit so many ****ing shots.
That was a bunch of bull****. Then the Suns decided to try
and win with 3pter....like always. I wish someone would step
the **** up and take it to the hoop. Amare does it every
once and a while but he doesn't do it strong enough.

3 point play at the end should have never happened. I wish
Marion would have yanked his arm down and then we could all
smile when the refs didn't call a flagrant.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Suns played a good game man. My only question is why did they bring back Raja for OT when Barbosa was doing good out there.


It had to end somewhere, but they did not lay down and played a great game even in a loss.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare shoulda won it...


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

The Suns had their chances.

If Nash makes the delay of game T free throw, we win in regulation.

If Amare or Marion get the last second tip we win in regulation.

If Stevo did not rush a 3 point shot with 5 seconds left in regulation, we win in regulation.

If the refs don't call ANOTHER phanton foul and send Arenas to the line, we win in regulation.

The refs were terrible, but Wizzards hit some incredible shots. They almost reminded me of the 05-06 Suns team.

When you shoot 50+% from the field, 50+% from the 3, and 90+% from the line, chances are you will win.

We were do for a loss...now we need to start another streak.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The ESPN Player Of The Game Goes To:
The Blizzard In Denver
It stopped the streaking Phoenix Suns with its smothering cold and high winds. It slowed them down just enough to eek out a W in Phoenix


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The ESPN Player Of The Game Goes To:
> The Blizzard In Denver
> It stopped the streaking Phoenix Suns with its smothering cold and high winds. It slowed them down just enough to eek out a W in Phoenix


LOL, thats a lame excuse.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Big Mike said:


> LOL, thats a lame excuse.


That's what D'Antoni said too. No excuses, just a big L in the record books.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:sadbanana:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I honestly think we could've won if we weren't stuck in Denver. And if the blizzard never occured, we would've definately beat Denver...

Anyways, it was a great game. Nash got a good look on a 3 to win it. O/T, but didn't STAT say he was getting a new nickname last season?


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Tough loss, Arenas was on *no mask cursing, just type it out* fire! I like Arenas as a player though since his days at U of A.

Suns did have their chances, there's bad calls in every game so it cant be blamed on that. One loss, now i'd say its time for a 16 game win streak


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Effen said:


> Tough loss, Arenas was on *no mask cursing, just type it out* fire! I like Arenas as a player though since his days at U of A.
> 
> Suns did have their chances, there's bad calls in every game so it cant be blamed on that. One loss, now i'd say its time for a 16 game win streak


Hey they can still get a 57 game win streak! I can respect that! LET'S GO SUNS!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sweeet, the suns lost :biggrin:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> sweeet, the suns lost :biggrin:


Oh Lakers fans, why do you hate the Suns so much?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas killt it. End of thread.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Oh Lakers fans, why do you hate the Suns so much?


i don't hate the suns, they are a very very distant 2nd favorite team of mine.

im just glad that you lost because we are now 2 games behind you now. if we were both in difference conferences, i would either not give a damn or cheer the suns on.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme is actually a good poster, and one of the cooler people on this board. I thought his intentions were shown with the big grin smiley after. You usually don't get with posters who do hate the Suns.


----------

